# PatternMaster Choke Tube ?'s



## GanderCommander (Feb 8, 2004)

i bought my cousins pattern master tube for his Sp-10 for my Sp-10 ok. what shot is good for this tube does it have any shot restrictions as far as what can go throught it and what might screw it up Any info helps alot thanks


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

No Restrictions gander as size of shot really. It can shoot up to double buck for coyotes if you want. What the patternmaster does is makes your shot string tighter and has wad splitters to slow the wad down. Tripple b patterns at 80 yards 80% so the choke tube is tight and you get a good even pattern. My advice to you is to shoot Tripple b and up, like T shot is good for the 10. Your shot string out of a 12 gauge is 12 foot. When you have the patternmaster on it is 3 foot so it is getting there twice as fast. You will also notice less recoil on some loads, because the gases escape out of the choketube on the sides. Very good product if use right. I would not use any smaller size shot because it will not gane you anything, wasnt designed for that. I hope I answered your question.
Travis :beer:


----------



## dangerousdave (Feb 4, 2005)

had one on my browning gold 10 went back to full and heavyshot 2s kinda pricey but that will blow your mind the range it has plus the knock down power is wicked


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Travis is right on. The advantage of the PatternMasters is a shorter shot string wich really puts more pellets on target for a better chance of clean hits or clean misses. High Velocity steel in BB's pattern and perform very well on geese although with out a doubt my favorite is still Hevy Shot #2's. There will be a lot of new shells coming out this year from Federal, Winchester and Remington. I am also interested in seeing how Hevy Steel is performing especially on light geese.


----------



## dangerousdave (Feb 4, 2005)

i havent seen much on heavy steel herd bout it is it out yet


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I have been intrigued by the patternmaster chokes for years, but just can't get myself to fork over the $90 for one. I did shoot a couple birds with B size heavysteel last season. They hit the ground dead at 50 yds. Not really much of a test, but I was happy! Burl


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I like the look of the patternmaster, but until someone that is hunting over the same spread as me, and pulling ducks and geese that I am not even getting close to, I'll stick with my Benelli MOD...my .02


----------

